# Good XD Stock Sights for 60 Yr Old Eyes



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I require corrective eyeware for all but reading (viewing things close-up). What sights come stock with the XD that might be a good all-around choice for me?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The sights on Springfield XD models come with Dovetail Front and Rear (Steel) 3 - Dot

Similar to these:
http://images1.opticsplanet.com/365...cz75-and-cz99-w-dovetail-front-cz02o-main.jpg

Springfield XD Series
XD® Handguns | Best .357 SIG, .45 Pistols & 9MM Handguns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem is more one of vision and focus, than of sights.
There are several things that you can do.

First, my optometrist tells me that adding a "spot" of correction to any lens is easy, so that I can have a small area of my glasses where my pistol's front sight is in perfect focus. This small area can be placed anywhere I choose.
Second, I can have shooting glasses made, the "opposite" of normal bifocal glasses, such that the "reading" area (where my front sight will be in focus) is at the top, and the "normal sight" area is at the bottom. (This is not for me: I don't like carrying another pair of glasses.)
Third, you could buy a Merit corrective sight fixture. This device attaches temporarily to your glasses on the master-eye side, and presents your eye with a "peep-sight" aperture which decidedly sharpens your focus, and gives you almost unlimited depth-of-field. But it's yet another thing to carry.

Finally, if you invest in sufficient dry-fire and live-fire practice, the sights of your pistol do not need to be in focus at all. This is the solution that I have chosen for myself, as being the most practical.
Unless you are doing NRA-style bullseye shooting, you truly do not need to see anything perfectly clearly. In practical self-defense shooting, a slightly blurred front sight is still sufficient to make center hits on a silhouette target out to about 20 yards.
Indeed, with sufficient practice, you don't need sights at all! The silhouette of the rear end of your pistol is a sufficient sighting tool for making well-placed shots out to about 10 yards, and maybe even 15...if you have practiced that skill.

I strongly suggest practicing with your normal glasses, as they are, and also without any glasses at all. (Well, do remember to use safety glasses, to protect your eyes.)
You will be surprised at how well you'll do...with sufficient practice.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Cait43. Those really don't look too bad. Maybe that's all I need even with less than perfect vision. I was thinking maybe they offer some kind of colored sights (I was thinking red or orange) & not having shot a handgun in 30 yrs. that maybe XDs might come with Trijicons or something that might work better for me.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Terrific post Steve M1911A! I like all your ideas especially the last one. I'm being told, it seems, that the XDs only come with the one sight. Apparently there are no other options. Maybe that's all I'll ever need. I'm thinking I will need a contrast between the front & rear sights & maybe the stock ones will work just fine. We'll see.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I am 'far-sighted.' Until a year or so ago, my personal choice for handgun shooting was to wear glasses that focused my sights sharply, and made the target fuzzy. I could shoot pretty well with this method, even out past 25 yards. Now, my 'distance' vision has gradually declined until my all-purpose bifocals work pretty well, looking through the top lens. Their is a slight fuzziness of the rear sight, but everything else is in sharp focus. 

So, at age 60, you can probably expect several minor changes in your vision that may only be noticeable to you when shooting, or something with similar vision requirements. In my case, my declining vision has actually made it easier to correct my eyesight for the proper 'focus distance,' with prescription glasses.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..appreciate the comeback, Bisley. I have a pair of bifocals I use for computer work. ..keep 'em right there in the top drawer @ my desk. ..put 'em on the other day & the front sight came up in perfect focus. I just picked up a Ruger GP 100 4.2" ss two wks ago. It was pre-owned & has some powder burns I wanna remove b4 I take her out. Plus, I wanna do some reading & studying (proper form, etc). So @ least now I have some good ideas on what my options are for my eyes. It may be a bit awkward using my current bifocals but for now the price is right as I already own 'em. Another pt: it'll be great picking up all these pointers & being able to access them right b4 I visit the range since they'll be right there in my pocket on my phone.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are focusing correctly on the front sight, you can hit the target at pistol ranges, even though it is fuzzy. I've been doing it for years. I don't shoot as well as I did a few years ago, but still better than 80% of the younger guys I see at the range. They can miss a hell of a lot faster, but I can still get one in the bulls eye before most of them do.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Love it! "..They can miss a hell of a lot faster.." Now that's good stuff.


----------

